# Pre Emergents on New Lawn?



## Ktungsten (Aug 27, 2019)

Planted 25 pallets of St Aug in the middle of June 2019. Once the soil temps come down here in the San Antonio area (early Oct), would that be considered too soon to put down a PE like .172% Dithiopyr Pre-Emergent Herbicide with Fertilizer 0-0-20?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Seems like a legit time to me. For north alabama, I'm aiming mid/late Oct. Applciation timing can be driven by what you're trying to prevent or when existing pre-em is going to run out of steam. If you're worried about damage from applying dithiopyr in hot weather, don't sweat it, apply away. If you're aiming for poa annua control, you want to aim for when soil temps are headed towards 70s.


----------

